# whats the story about the stoeger cougher



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

ok beretta guys whats the story with the Stoeger Cougar 8000 is it true thats its a beretta design and how good is it that its made in turkey. How good is this gun really


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

crinko said:


> ok beretta guys whats the story with the Stoeger Cougar 8000 is it true thats its a beretta design and how good is it that its made in turkey. How good is this gun really


It should be a good gun and from what I have seen it seems to be a good one.

I do believe that when Beretta shipped production over to the Stoeger brand they sent all the specs, materials, and even the dyes and machines so it is basically the same gun.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Stoeger Cougar 8000*

The Stoeger Cougar 8000 is an excellent gun for the money, it is identical to the Beretta Cougar, Stoeger being a subsidiary of Beretta, they did send all the machining tools and dies to Turkey to produce the same gun they sold for north of $600.00 for around $349.00 retail. I got mine with three mags total and use it daily, over 6K rounds and not a bobble, accurate as all get out, lives in my truck and is on jobsites daily in a large metro area. I carry it as my BUG for my Beretta 96 while a reserve deputy with the local S.O. Even though the dust cover is squared off it fits most of my Beretta 92/96 holsters with little stretching. I would feel comfortable with it as a primary weapon anytime. The rotating barrel lockup system handles recoil impressively. One of the best bang for the buck guns out there, no pun intended.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I don't have one but am familiar with the 92FS and PX4. By all accounts it is a good reliable gun and a bargain. I don't recall ever hearing anything negative about it. It's fat for a ccw piece but that is as critical as I can be. For the money if you like it is it worth the gamble? I'd say yes.

Tuefelhunden


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I have one that my girlfriend picked out and I'd say she made a great choice! I paid $330+tax for it. The above is true that it's the same equipment and everything that was used to make the Beretta versions, just a different name stamped on it. Mine has 1400 flawless rounds through it. It's a great gun and an even better price.

-Jeff-


----------



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

*Beretta 9000s*

Ok went to the gun store and seen in the case the beretta 9000s, asked the guy to see it its a bit bulky but for 300 bucks what do you guys think is this a good and reliable gun ?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

crinko said:


> Ok went to the gun store and seen in the case the beretta 9000s, asked the guy to see it its a bit bulky but for 300 bucks what do you guys think is this a good and reliable gun ?


Well, your sig says you have one, so did you purchase it?

Before my gf picked out the Cougar, she liked the Beretta 9000. We did some research and I read about some issues people had with them, so we moved on and she then found the Cougar. I don't remember what the issues were, but it was enough for us to pass it up. :watching:

-Jeff-


----------



## raveneap (May 5, 2006)

I picked up my Stoeger Couger in 40 SW a little over a year ago when I couldn't find a Beretta - checked with Beretta Customer Service and they stated that it's the same gun as the model that was made by Beretta. Only difference I've found is the logo and name "Stoeger." And the price!


----------

